# Tausende amerikanische/r / von amerikanischen Touristen



## ablativ

Wie heißt es eigentlich korrekt:

Tausende (Hunderte, Dutzende etc.) amerikanische - oder - amerikanische*r* - oder - von amerikanischen Touristen ? Oder sind gar alle drei Möglichkeiten richtig?

Ich konnte in der Suchfunktion nichts darüber finden und hoffe, dass das Thema noch nicht behandelt wurde.


----------



## PilotLanguste

ablativ said:


> Wie heißt es eigentlich korrekt:
> 
> Tausende (Hunderte, Dutzende etc.) amerikanische - oder - amerikanische*r* - oder - von amerikanischen Touristen ? Oder sind gar alle drei Möglichkeiten richtig?
> 
> Ich konnte in der Suchfunktion nichts darüber finden und hoffe, dass das Thema noch nicht behandelt wurde.



Klingt alles richtig.

Tausende amerikanische Touristen baden im Meer.

Die Koffer tausender amerikanischer Touristen wurden geklaut.

Tausende von amerikanischen Touristen pilgern zum Meer.


----------



## Sowka

ablativ said:


> Wie heißt es eigentlich korrekt:
> 
> Tausende (Hunderte, Dutzende etc.) amerikanische - oder - amerikanische*r* - oder - von amerikanischen Touristen ? Oder sind gar alle drei Möglichkeiten richtig?


 
Guten Morgen 

Mir klingen alle drei Varianten korrekt, mit leisem Fragezeichen hinter dem ersten Satz.

"Tausende amerikanische Touristen besuchen Heidelberg."
"Tausende amerikanischer Touristen besuchen Heidelberg."
"Tausende von amerikanischen Touristen besuchen Heidelberg."

(Um denselben Satz zur Grundlage zu nehmen und alle Varianten vor sich ausgebreitet zu haben)

Am besten zu lesen finde ich den dritten Satz. "Rein zufällig"  ist das auch der sicherste.


----------



## berndf

- Rein theoretisch gehört hier ein Teilungsgenitiv hin (Sowkas zweiter Satz).

- Dann geht natürlich auch die Ersatzkonstruktion mit _von_ (Sowkas dritter Satz). _

- _Häufig wir Tausende, Hunderte, Dutzende als Kardinalzahlen gefolgt angesehen und der Folgende Ausdruck entsprechend dekliniert (Sowkas erster Satz): 
_Tausende amerikanische Touristen_ - Nominativ
_Tausender amerikanischer Touristen_ - Genitiv
_Tausenden amerikanischen Touristen_ - Dativ
_Tausende amerikanische Touristen_ - Akkusativ
Genauso wie:
_Zwei amerikanische Touristen_ - Nominativ
_Zweier amerikanischer Touristen_ - Genitiv
_Zwei amerikanischen Touristen_ - Dativ
_Zwei amerikanische Touristen_ - Akkusativ

Etwas inkonsistent ist letzteres schon. Tausende wird ja wie ein Substantiv und nicht wie eine Kardinalzahl dekliniert. Es kommen alle drei Möglichkeiten vor. Ich könnte nicht sagen, dass eine davon "falsch" wäre.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

ablativ said:


> Ich konnte in der Suchfunktion nichts darüber finden und hoffe, dass das Thema noch nicht behandelt wurde.


Hi ablativ,

über die ersten zwei Möglichkeiten (Akk. + Gen.) haben wir tatsächlich schon diskutiert. Siehe Thread Jede Menge ... Geschenke.

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Etwas inkonsistent ist letzteres schon. Tausende wird ja wie ein Substantiv und nicht wie eine Kardinalzahl dekliniert.


Über die Natur des Wortes ''Tausend(e)/tausend(e)'' (also besonders im Plural: Nomen oder adjektivische Kardinalzahl?) scheinen selbst bei deutschen Grammatikern manche Unsicherheiten zu bestehen. Laut Canoo.net z.B. (canoonet - Tausend - Rechtschreibung) sollte die Regel nämlich lauten:  Kleinschreibung als Zahlwort, Großschreibung als Zahlnomen.  Die angeführten Beispiele entsprechen dieser Regel jedoch nich ganz:
_Es werden Tausende/tausende Fans erwartet _(wieso beide Schreibweisen zulässig?)
_Einige Tausend/tausend Leute _(wieso beide Schreibweisen zulässig?).
Ich habe bisher immer geschrieben:
- Diese Meinung teilten Tausende (von) Menschen  (Tausende=Nomen)
- Dies war die Meinung tausender Menschen (tausender=Zahlwort genitiv).
Jetzt hege auch ich allerdings einige Zweifel. Ist diese Schreibweise korrekt  _Die Meinung Tausender von Menschen? _oder .._tausender von Menschen_? Ein Nomen könnte doch keine adjektivische Deklination befolgen...
Für Aufklärung danke ich im Voraus.

PS. Dasselbe gilt natürlich auch für Hundert(e) und Dutzend(e).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> _Es werden Tausende/tausende Fans erwartet _(wieso beide Schreibweisen zulässig?)


Zwiebelfisch, unser Freund , sagt:


> Seit Verabschiedung der Rechtschreibreform ist es egal, ob man die unbestimmten Zahlwörter "Hunderte", "Tausende" und "Dutzende" klein- oder großschreibt. Früher schrieb man sie groß: Dutzende Bücher, Hunderte Schüler, Tausende Besucher. Heute kann man auch dutzende Bücher, hunderte Schüler und tausende Besucher schreiben. Der Duden empfiehlt weiterhin die Großschreibung von Dutzenden, Hunderten, Tausenden ....





bearded said:


> Ist diese Schreibweise korrekt _Die Meinung Tausender von Menschen? _oder .._tausender von Menschen_? Ein Nomen könnte doch keine adjektivische Deklination befolgen...





> Viel kniffliger ist indes die Frage, wie das jeweils Gezählte zu beugen ist. Werden bei der Polizei "Hunderte neue Beamte" in Dienst gestellt oder "Hunderte neuer Beamter"? Um es kurz zu machen: Beides ist möglich. Im ersten Fall steht das Gezählte (neue Beamte) im selben Kasus wie das Zahlwort (Hunderte), im zweiten Beispiel steht das Gezählte im Genitiv*. Beide Varianten sind korrekt. Die Genitiv-Variante wird freilich immer seltener gebraucht weil der Genitiv insgesamt immer seltener wird. Außerdem kann er nur dann zum Einsatz kommen, wenn vor dem Gezählten (den Beamten) noch ein Adjektiv steht (neue). Stehen die Beamten allein, so lassen sie sich nicht in den Genitiv versetzen; dann heißt es "Hunderte Beamte", und nicht "Hunderte Beamter".
> ff.


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank, JClaude.
Deine erste Antwort (zu 'tausende/Tausende') ist befriedingend! Nicht so die zweite (zu 'die Meinung tausender/Tausender von Menschen): ich bin am Fall interessiert, wo - nach 1000 - auch noch ''von'' steht (wie bei _l'opinion de milliers de personnes_).
Wenn man 'die Meinung Tausender von Menschen' schreibt, so ist dieses 'Tausender' anscheinend falsch: Ein Nomen (Großschreibung) kann keine adjektivische Endung (-er) haben; bei der Schreibweise ''tausender'' (Kleinschreibung) ist es klar ein Zahlwort. Aber dann wie ist ''von'' zu verstehen? ''Die Meinung zweier von Menschen'' ist doch falsch. Also darüber bin ich mir nicht im klaren/Klaren.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ich bin am Fall interessiert, wo - nach 1000 - auch noch ''von'' steht (wie bei _l'opinion de milliers de personnes_).


Beantwortet das Deine Frage

Zwiebelfisch (runterskrollen):
_Zahlwort im Genitiv:
Für den Weltrekord bedarf es Tausender freiwilliger Jugendlicher. (Zahlwort und Gezähltes im Genitiv) 
Für den Weltrekord bedarf es Tausender von freiwilligen Jugendlichen. (Gezähltes hinter "von" im Dativ) _
?


bearded said:


> Ein Nomen (Großschreibung) kann keine adjektivische Endung (-er) haben


So? Das ist mir neu.
Cf.:
_Sie wurden zu aberhunderten/Aberhunderte*n* in Busse verladen.
_
Oder hier_ _(es handelt sich um ein substantiviertes Adjektiv)_.__



_


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ein Nomen (Großschreibung) kann keine adjektivische Endung (-er) haben


Substantivierte Adjektive gibt es durchaus. Und die werden auch weiterhin adjektivisch dekliniert. Du kennst sicher den berühmten Satz _Helft den armen Vögeln_, wo man das dritte Wort auch groß und das vierte klein schreiben kann und das dann etwas ganz anderes bedeutet.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> wo man das dritte Wort auch groß und das vierte klein schreiben kann und das dann etwas ganz anderes bedeutet.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist mir neu.


Wieso? Männliche und sächliche Namen mit Pluralominativ in -e haben doch keinen Genitiv in -er (z.B.  Geheimnisse(r?).
Beim Pluraldativ selbstverständlich kein Problem (alles -en). Und: wie oben erwähnt, meine Frage betrifft eben auch Hunderte und Dutzende.



berndf said:


> Substantivierte Adjektive gibt es durchaus


Ja natürlich, aber
-  sind Zahlworte denn wirklich Adjektive?
-  kann 'Dutzend' ein Adjektiv sein( ''in Anwesenheit dutzende*r*/Dutzende*r *Menschen'')? Ein 'adjektiviertes' Substantiv?
- kann  dasselbe Wort (ich würde fast sagen: beliebig) abwechselnd mal Substantiv  mal Adjektiv  bei fast identischen Ausdrücken wie
_die Meinungen tausender Menschen _(diesmal Adj.) und _die Meinungen Tausender von Menschen _(diesmal Subst.) sein? Hat das Wort 't/Tausender' in diesen beiden Ausdrücken denn wirklich je eine unterschiedliche Natur?  Sehr sonderbar.

Den Witz mit den armen Vögeln kannte ich übrigens.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ja natürlich, aber
> - sind Zahlworte denn wirklich Adjektive?
> - kann 'Dutzend' ein Adjektiv sein( ''in Anwesenheit dutzende*r*/Dutzende*r *Menschen'')?


Darum ging es mir hier nicht. Du hattest behauptet, adjektivische Deklination sei unvereinbar mit dem Status als Substantiv (_Ein Nomen ... kann keine adjektivische Endung ... haben_). Und das Argument habe ich widerlegt.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Darum ging es mir hier nicht


Verzeih, aber ich denke, es sollte Dir gerade hier darum gehen.  Meine Behauptung wollte keine allgemeine Regel aus dem Himmel sein, sie betraf vielmehr (wie die ganze Diskussion hier) die Zahlworte Tausend, Hundert und Dutzend, welche man angeblich im Plural als substantivierte Adjektive betrachten kann..


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> sie betraf vielmehr (wie die ganze Diskussion hier) die Zahlworte Tausend, Hundert und Dutzend, welche man angeblich im Plural als substantivierte Adjektive betrachten kann.


Und das hast du versucht mit einem nicht zutreffenden Argument zu begründen. Und das sollte klargestellt werden.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> 1) Männliche und sächliche Namen mit Pluralominativ in -e haben doch keinen Genitiv in -er (z.B.  Geheimnisse(r?).
> 
> 2) -  sind Zahlworte denn wirklich Adjektive?
> -  kann 'Dutzend' ein Adjektiv sein( ''in Anwesenheit dutzende*r*/Dutzende*r *Menschen'')? Ein 'adjektiviertes' Substantiv?
> - kann  dasselbe Wort (ich würde fast sagen: beliebig) abwechselnd mal Substantiv  mal Adjektiv  bei fast identischen Ausdrücken


2) Da bin ich überfragt. Tut mir leid.
1) Sollte "Tausende" wirklich ein substantiviertes Adjektiv sein, so müsste  es im Genitiv die Endung  '-er' haben können. (wie z.B. in  "er nimmt sich Kranker* (Menschen) an"), oder?
* Kranke (Plural mit - e im Nominatif!)


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Sollte "Tausende" wirklich ein substantiviertes Adjektiv sein, so müsste es im Genitiv die Endung '-er' haben können.


Jawohl, das sehe ich ein.  Aber das Wort 'Dutzend' ist anders als 'Tausend', denn man kann sagen _tausend Männer _(hier 'tausend' vielleicht Adjektiv)_, _aber nicht _Dutzend Männer, _sondern nur _ein _Dutzend Männer. Doch im Plural benimmt sich Dutzende wie Tausende (die Meinungen dutzender/tausender Menschen). Von daher mein Zweifel: wenn 'Dutzend' nur Substantiv und niemals Adjektiv ist, dann hat vielleicht auch die Form 'tausender' nichts mit einer adjektivischen Natur zu tun. Handelt es sich vielleicht um Ausnahmen beim Genitiv von Substantiven?

(Ich weiß: eine ganz unwahrscheinliche Vermutung)


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Und das hast du versucht mit einem nicht zutreffenden Argument zu begründen.


Ich habe in unserem Dialog tatsächlich eine Stufe/eine Passage übersprungen, da hast Du recht.
- ich: männliche u.sächliche Nomen mit Pluralnominativ auf - e haben keinen Genitiv auf -er;
- Du: substantivierte Adjektive haben ihn doch (aus dieser Antwort konnte man schließen, dass es sich für Dich bei Formen wie ''tausender'' um substantivierte Adjektive handelt.  'Tausend' ist  ein Zahlwort, und es ging ja darum);
- ich: Du hast recht, substantivierte Adjektive haben im Plural einen Genitiv auf -er (das hätte ich schreiben sollen, und habe es leider        unterlassen).  Aber dann kam meinerseits eine Frage, die in diesem Kontext gar nicht so unzutreffend war - denke ich:
- ich: sind Zahlworte denn wirklich Adjektive (die man substantivieren kann)?
Meine Fragen in #12 und 17 bleiben unbeantwortet - scheint's mir.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Aber das Wort 'Dutzend' ist anders als 'Tausend', denn man kann sagen _tausend Männer _(hier 'tausend' vielleicht Adjektiv)_, _aber nicht _Dutzend Männer, _sondern nur _ein _Dutzend Männer. Doch im Plural benimmt sich Dutzende wie Tausende (die Meinungen dutzender/tausender Touristen).


Das ist aber bei _h/Hundert _nicht anders; im Singular sollst du nicht schreiben *_ein Hundert Touristen_, sondern_(ein)hundert Touristen. _Evtl. hättest du hier die Möglichkeit von _eine Hundertschaft von Touristen_ zu sprechen, was aber die Konnotation einer Invasion weckt.

Im Plural hast du folgende Möglichkeiten:

_zweihundert (amerikanische) Touristen_ (Zahladjektiv)
_Hunderte von (amerikanischen) Touristen_ (Zahlnomen mit Von-Partitiv)
_Hunderte amerikanischer Touristen_ (Zahlnomen mit genitivus partitivus)
_Hundertschaften von (amerikanischen) Touristen (Zahlnomen mit Von-Partitiv, konnotiert)_
_Hundertschaften (amerikanischer) Touristen (Zahlnomen mit genitivus partitivus, konnotiert)_
​


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank für die Aufzählung der Möglichkeiten mit _h/hundert(e) / Hunderschaft, _Gernot. An die 'Hundertschaft' hatte ich nicht gedacht (Schade, dass es auch keine Tausendschaften gibt - soviel ich weiß).



Gernot Back said:


> Das ist aber bei _h/Hundert _nicht anders


Mir scheint, dass _einhundert _und _ein Dutzend _zwei ganz unterschiedliche Fälle/Formen sind: denn bei _einhundert _ist 'ein' kein Artikel, wenn ich mich nicht irre, sondern eine Zahl-Einverleibung.
Bezüglich der Genitive _h/Hunderter _und _Dutzender _finde ich die Analogie/Ähnlichkeit der beiden Formen recht seltsam. Ist H_underter _als substantiviertes Adjektiv zu erklären, dann ist die Form _Dutzender _(für mich) geheimnisvoll. Existieren 'adjektivierte Substantive'?


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Existieren 'adjektivierte Substantive'?


Die Frage könnte man -aufgrund der Großschreibung- bei Länder- und Städteadjektiven auf _-er _(_Schweiz*er* Kanton_, _Köln*er* Mundart_) auch stellen.
Vgl. aber: _schweizerischer Kanton_, _kölnische Mundart_.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Die Frage könnte man bei Länder- und Städteadjektiven auf _-er _(_Schweiz*er* Kanton_, _Köln*er* Mundart_) auch stellen


 Sehr kluge Bemerkung.


----------



## bearded

Ich lese gerade in einer Zeitschrift:
.... _mehrere tausend solche Kunstwerke sind..._
Ist diese Schreibweise richtig? Wenn nicht, wie müsste man korrekt schreiben?
- mehrere Tausende solcher Kunstwerke
- mehrere Tausend solche(r) Kunstwerke
...?
Ist 'tausend' hier als Adjektiv zu verstehen? Bei /mehrere tausend/ lautet 'tausend' wie ein Substantiv. Aber dann, warum nicht groß und ohne e am Ende...?  Und was geschieht bei einem Kasus anders als Nominativ?
- der Transport von mehreren t/Tausend(en) solchen/r Kunstwerke(n)..?
Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt. Im Voraus besten Dank für Aufklärung.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hallo @bearded, 

ich wäre darüber wohl auch ins Stutzen geraten und würde hier die Großschreibung von _Tausend_ ohne Endung _-e_ bevorzugt. Aber Canoo.net scheint hier alle erwähnten Schreibweisen zuzulassen: canoonet - tausend - Rechtschreibung 
_Mehrere Tausende_ klänge in meinen Ohren jedenfalls genauso falsch wie *_mehrere Dutzend_e.
Vgl.: canoonet - Groß- und Kleinschreibung: Zahlwörter


----------



## bearded

Hallo Gernot,
Ich danke Dir vielmals für Deine Antwort. Nicht alles scheint mir durch canoonet-Angaben geklärt zu sein: ich bin z.B. überrascht, dass laut canoonet die Schreibung _es meldeten sich hunderte/tausende von Interessierten _zulässig ist, denn in diesem Beispiel sind _hunderte _und _tausende _mMn klar Substantive. Dies sieht wie eine bedeutende Abweichung von den üblichen Rechtschreibregeln aus.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich sehe das wie du und würde selbst _Dutzende_/_Hunderte_/_Tausende _immer großschreiben; meinen Schülern als Fehler anstreichen dürfte ich es aber nicht, auch wenn es meinem Sprachempfinden widerspricht. Genauso trefflich wie über die Kleinschreibung dieser Zahlsubstantive, die ich hier ebenso wie du sehe, könnte man aber auch über den Sinn oder Unsinn der Zusammenschreibung von _derselbe_, _dieselbe_, _dasselbe _und ihre Klassifikation als _Pronomen _statt _Artikel _+ _Adjektiv _streiten.


----------



## bearded

Hie und da habe ich aus Versehen 'Zahlworte' statt 'Zahlwörter' geschrieben.


----------

